# Sometimes greed can get you in trouble



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

While looking for that pot of gold many find it full of camel dung, and usually many looking for more , already have it, sounds to me like gluttony ,one of the seven deadly sins that somehow always gets you in trouble.
http://news.yahoo.com/florida-congressman-loses-18-million-loan-scheme-041018160--sector.html


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Alan Grayson? A communist with an $18 million dollar portfolio! That is an outrage.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

There is justice in this life.


----------

